# Still waiting on my tune update



## Rockerxink820 (Aug 8, 2011)

Okay so I sent this tune to Vince directly I sent the email over a week ago On September 16th and I have still not received the new tune is anyone else having trouble? 
Oh and the cars putting off 3 codes I've been waiting to get fixed with the new tune and I still am waiting... FAIL

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

What are your three codes?

Send him another email or message him through Facebook with your info.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Rockerxink820 (Aug 8, 2011)

PO171, PO299,PO69E

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Rockerxink820 (Aug 8, 2011)

And what is his Facebook name 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

If you search for Trifecta on Facebook they're on there.


----------



## Rockerxink820 (Aug 8, 2011)

Did the search found everything but Vince 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

